# Any powerlifting fans?



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

GPA worlds coming up

Any fans on here?

November 21-25 Sydney

The line up is insane!

Benni

Bolton

The lilliebridges

Malanichev

Koklyaev

Kirill Sarychev

KK

Brandon Lilly

Chad Smith

The Howletts

even the great Ed Coan is down to compete

Just to name a few!

I doubt there has ever been a better line up of elite lifters


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

wow thats gonna be amazing!

defo gonna be loads of world records broken that day!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

gaz90 said:


> wow thats gonna be amazing!
> 
> defo gonna be loads of world records broken that day!


I think they're charging for a live stream but definitely worth paying for!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome line up


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

on the left is kirill

on the left is 5ft8 130kg wayne howlett

Kirill is an absolute monster

Hes also only 25/26 haha


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> I think they're charging for a live stream but definitely worth paying for!


worth every penny to see that line up


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Seen it advertised will be watching!! its a must..

Love thelillybridges tm!!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Seen it advertised will be watching!! its a must..
> 
> Love thelillybridges tm!!


Yeah mate I reckon Eric will be pushing world records at this meet

I love Ernie Snr what a legend!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

jimmy26 said:


> View attachment 159677
> 
> 
> on the left is kirill
> ...


They're both on the left?

Is this comp raw or equipped?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> They're both on the left?
> 
> Is this comp raw or equipped?


Mostly raw i believe does say something on the website about raw+ if i remember correctly though


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice to see em training together


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

this was 4 days ago.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> I think they're charging for a live stream but definitely worth paying for!


Really?? That's annoying!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Line up is badassssss! :thumbup1:

Check it out! http://www.gpaworlds2014.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/2014-GPA-WORLDS-LIFTERS.xlsx


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this as well. The whole showdown between Dan Green and Zahir Khudayarov will be cool. Hope Dan does well. Chris Duffin is going as well and recently squatted 881lbs at 220lb. Mental. So many people going that I want to see do well. The speed in which Brandon Lilly has come back is mad as well.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Holy sh1t that line up is off the chain!!


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

some ridiculous things happening in the lead up to this!

Genuinely excited

Derek Kendall (near) 823lb front squat!!!






Eric Lilliebridge 1026lbs squat (barely struggled)






Zahir Khudayarov 1014lbs squat






Mutants everyone of them!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I prefer strongman myself.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I prefer strongman myself.


lol!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> some ridiculous things happening in the lead up to this!
> 
> Genuinely excited
> 
> ...


F in love Derek Kendal!! Follow him and the liliebridge fam on instagram


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> F in love Derek Kendal!! Follow him and the liliebridge fam on instagram


He is a massive human being as is E Lilliebridge

Blows my mind that Derek has only been a serious powerlifter for a year and a bit and Eric is only 24yrs old!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I prefer strongman myself.


Really? I prefer powerlifting as *you* get to choose the weight (openers, pbs etc). Still love watching WSM though


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I prefer strongman myself.


*strong men ??


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> He is a massive human being as is E Lilliebridge
> 
> Blows my mind that Derek has only been a serious powerlifter for a year and a bit and Eric is only 24yrs old!


If your on instagram I follow a guy called Rob (buddah) Phillipus .. Guys a beast and will defo be hitting it up in the 308 division hes a world record holder for squats. The guys got quads the size of my mid section!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Powerlifting all day long:thumbup1:

Way too much running about and tossing things over your shoulder in strongman.


----------



## PowerTri (Nov 26, 2014)

Dan Greens Instagram account is fantastic. Motivation on tap.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Andy Bolton did a seminar at our gym in Saturday. He said for the Australia meet most lifters numbers were down as the travelling had seriously affected them. He said it was a fair comp though as they all had to deal with same circumstances but just that all numbers were lower.


----------

